# Looking like a dork



## Alex-Quiv (Nov 17, 2019)

Ok, so i've been skiing for about 15 years now (im 18 rn), and i switched to snowboard about 5 years ago and i think i've gotten pretty decent at it. I'm at a point where i almost can go full speed down all the black slopes feeling comfortable and knowing that I stil have controll over the situation. The thing is though, it doesnt matter if i'm going full speed down a slope or casually calmy cruising back and forth and enjoying the run and just living out my passion for snowboarding, I LOOK LIKE A FUCKING DORK. LIke i dont know why but there are always those people who casually roam down the slope looking complete badass and just looking like they own the world either beeing the best snowboarders ever or literally new snowboarders who can barely stand up. Is it the clothing that makes someone look good? the posture? hand positioning?

I know you shouldn't give a fuck about what others think but i wouldn't mind beeing the person people thinks is fucking awsome and want to be just like. What is it from an eye of fashion that makes someone look so confident and cool? Is it the clothing or is it the body language itself? Are there typical errors that snowboarders make that is just stupid and makes riding hard and also makes them look like dork or is it just my natural body language that is fucked up? like me as a person, the position my body is standing in while roaming down the slope? 

Also, do you have any recomendations on clothes that makes a rider look more confident and better? Should i aim for going with out a helmet?oversized hoodie? Extremely bright colours on the jackets?

Any replies are appreciated and anything from links to certain videos or clothes to just general tips on what to wear or how to fix your body posture and body language would be greatly appreciated . Thanks in advance and sorry for my poor engliesh


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

I think shorter guys have better style on a snowboard in general. Tall/slim guys like myself tend to not look as ”planted” on the board. I low center of mass is ideal, both for style and performance.

And also - don’t wave your arms around for balance.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Alex-Quiv said:


> I LOOK LIKE A FUCKING DORK.


Pics or it didn’t happen!!!



Schoobang said:


> I think shorter guys have better style on a snowboard in general. Tall/slim guys like myself tend to not look as ”planted” on the board. I low center of mass is ideal, both for style and performance.
> 
> And also - don’t wave your arms around for balance.


Liar. Arm waving is the coolest.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Your boots are too big, also try more setback on your stance for awhile. It will help you relax a bit and improve. Adjust your stance so it's comfy to bend your knees low, and practice bending your knees in turns. Bibs and a long roomy jacket for style. Going without a helmet is mostly for when you hike a lot or standing around shoveling jumps, or when the weather is so bad you need a hood.


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. Arm waving is the coolest.


I stand corrected.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I recommend you get some fucking self esteem and stop being a bitch. We all look like dorks on the hill, we're man children riding a piece of plastic and wood down a snow covered hill at a high rate of speed.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Badass, go metro...years ago used to wear some HOT PINK pants...got lots of complements and could be seen from a loooong ways away. They were Session's ski pantz. There's pics around here somewheres. And these days, I get the look because of wearing purple ski boots on a snowboard.

But if you ride well, its obvious and who cares what ur wearing.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

How do you know you look like a dork? Did someone tell you? Do you have videos? Or do you just feel like you're doing something wrong?

Maybe get someone to take a video of your riding. Then talk to an instructor. If you are (for instance) waving your arms too much, your stance might be too narrow. If you feel jerky, it might be because you aren't getting enough edge.

If you are self-taught on a snowboard, after 18 years as a skier, you may be able to handle blacks based on your experience with skis, but you may still have bad form. A private lesson will tell you one way or the other.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Just wear orange clothes and ride like Yamauchi Kazushi.


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

Have you ever consider possibility that you are dork? If it smells like it, if it taste like it...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

You can't learn to be a pimp, you're either born one, or not. That's just life, embrace being a dork.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

To me, how good a person ride can be easily guessed by seeing how comfortable he/she is on the board strapped in. 
I guess the better you ride, the better you look, not the opposite way.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Just remember it's all about having fun.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I recommend you get some fucking self esteem and stop being a bitch. We all look like dorks on the hill, we're man children riding a piece of plastic and wood down a snow covered hill at a high rate of speed.


I guess that some people just like being "The Bitch"?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Stop being such a dork, gosh


----------



## BigDouggieDoug (Nov 23, 2009)

No, keep the helmet on!


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

If you’re blowing by other riders and still in control, you’re fine. 

I’m short, ride low, don’t flail arms. But I’m not even close to those 90’s hardbooters in dayglo. No one can say shit about you if you’re laying trenches and stomping landings.


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

Riding with good style is a legit request, same like riding with correct technique. Albeit, harder to affect because like it was mentioned things as height, body composition, the way how we naturally move, etc. play role in it. Anyway, here are a few ideas:

be patient as it takes a lot of time, 5 years isn’t many unless you ride hundreds days a year. Even then improvements might not be that dramatic, check out Johnathan Buckhouse YouTube channel
learn correct technique as it’s a prerequisite of a good style
increase range of motion but avoid unnecessary movements
check out this video on relaxed body and ready position 




you’re lucky that you are still young as learning is much easier in general
unfortunately, clothes play minimal role in it, even the most stylish outerwear doesn't help you if you look stiff, etc.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Slow deliberate body motions vs fast and reactionary body motions. Slow is smooth, smooth is fast, fast is style style is bitchin. Get really good at one thing before moving on to another. For example I’ve always thought something simple like a perfectly executed/tweaked Indy grab is cooler than a super fast over muscled 360.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I try too look as cool as I possibly can while falling. I fall a lot.


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

Blessed were the times when there where no mobile phones. This instagram generation only care how do they look instead of how do they ride. Everything is shifted.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

@Alex-Quiv Video please! We need to critique your steez.


----------



## Alex-Quiv (Nov 17, 2019)

Alex-Quiv said:


> Ok, so i've been skiing for about 15 years now (im 18 rn), and i switched to snowboard about 5 years ago and i think i've gotten pretty decent at it. I'm at a point where i almost can go full speed down all the black slopes feeling comfortable and knowing that I stil have controll over the situation. The thing is though, it doesnt matter if i'm going full speed down a slope or casually calmy cruising back and forth and enjoying the run and just living out my passion for snowboarding, I LOOK LIKE A FUCKING DORK. LIke i dont know why but there are always those people who casually roam down the slope looking complete badass and just looking like they own the world either beeing the best snowboarders ever or literally new snowboarders who can barely stand up. Is it the clothing that makes someone look good? the posture? hand positioning?
> 
> I know you shouldn't give a fuck about what others think but i wouldn't mind beeing the person people thinks is fucking awsome and want to be just like. What is it from an eye of fashion that makes someone look so confident and cool? Is it the clothing or is it the body language itself? Are there typical errors that snowboarders make that is just stupid and makes riding hard and also makes them look like dork or is it just my natural body language that is fucked up? like me as a person, the position my body is standing in while roaming down the slope?
> 
> ...


Haha wow, i really didnt expect so many replies and all those helpful comments  i really appreciate it.
Some of you requested videos though, i dont really have any good videos of me riding good or fast or comfortable down a steep hill, only me riding flat and boring slopes where i barely get enough speed to not fall. I will however send a vid as soon as i get some snow on my local mountain. 

Some of you talked about just shifting stance and trying to relax more, i honestly dont know how i should get a correct stance, ive watched a lot of vids were they talk about geting a comfy stance and ive tried most things, but i really dont have a preference. I could adapt to any stance really, im just looking for something optimized and something that in general works the best.

Fyi, im 186 so not the shortest guy on the mountain and i ride a nitro quiver 2018 cannon (173 cm)


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Just for your information: 15+5=20. If you're only 18 your mom carried you a freakishly long time and swimming in foetal fluid when mom is skiing counts as surfing, not skiing.

You still haven't told us in what way you look like a dork.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I recommend you get some fucking self esteem and stop being a bitch. We all look like dorks on the hill, we're man children riding a piece of plastic and wood down a snow covered hill at a high rate of speed.


Honestly, this. Snowboarding is supposed to be fun. Don't take the shit too seriously and who gives a shit if someone thinks you look like a dork? Joke's on them. You're having fun.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I came here to post advice on how to look like a dork, which I'm good at. Now I see you want the opposite thing. Bad thread title, bad.

For anyone similarly confused who wants my advice, only buy discount clothing at >50% off. Make sure your helmet is orange. Be brightly colored so they can find your dead body in the backcountry but also wear that stuff in the park. Extra points for strapping a stuffed animal to your ass.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

drblast said:


> For anyone similarly confused who wants my advice, only buy discount clothing at >50% off. *Make sure your helmet is orange*. Be brightly colored so they can find your dead body in the backcountry but also wear that stuff in the park. Extra points for strapping a stuffed animal to your ass.


I feel personally attacked


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

drblast said:


> I came here to post advice on how to look like a dork, which I'm good at. Now I see you want the opposite thing. Bad thread title, bad.
> 
> For anyone similarly confused who wants my advice, only buy discount clothing at >50% off. Make sure your helmet is orange. Be brightly colored so they can find your dead body in the backcountry but also wear that stuff in the park. Extra points for strapping a stuffed animal to your ass.


This is pretty much my shopping criteria for outerwear. Criteria #1: heavily discounted. Criteria #2: brightly colored. #2 really doesn't fit my style, but I tend to go opposite of the current style. Firstly, because fuck being cool. I was rocking muted earth tones when everyone was trying to out-neon each other a decade ago. Secondly, because honestly it makes it a lot easier to find each other on the mountain and at the base when you're rocking shit that looks a lot different than the shit everyone else is wearing.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Since u b skiing for 15 yrs...just wear yer ski stuff.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Wait a second you bought a giant pink board and now you’re concerned about looking like a dork? As a fellow pink boarder I change my sentiment to “deal with it” lol


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Alex-Quiv said:


> Fyi, im 186 so not the shortest guy on the mountain and i ride a nitro quiver 2018 cannon (173 cm)


What's your weight?
How many days approximately have you been riding so far?


----------



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

I think whatever YOU think looks good and keeps you warm and comfy, go with that! The important thing is to have fun!

When I was younger, I loved neon so much I thought everyone should wear neon. I was bummed when everyone started wearing muted colors. But I put together a look of neons, purples, and earth tones bought at discount that made me happy in spite of the muted color trend.

Now that I'm older, (and hopefully a little wiser), I think that individual expression in riding style and clothing is what differentiates snowboarding from other activities. Snowboarders can be very creative! Have fun out there on your board.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Wait a second you bought a giant pink board and now you’re concerned about looking like a dork? As a fellow pink boarder I change my sentiment to “deal with it” lol


I stick to the theory this kid can't ride Big Pink and just needs to ride more.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Seen many dorks lately while cruising groomers this early season. I think stank butt looks the worst. Seriously dorks, bend your knees not your waist. Getting low and loose looks cool to me. Who cares what you're wearing when you're shredding like a boss? I don't snowboard so people can tell me what to do or what I should be wearing.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

OK, so this is ironic, but I see a banner add on my page that says Ruroc is having a black Friday sale.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

WigMar said:


> Seen many dorks lately while cruising groomers this early season. I think stank butt looks the worst. Seriously dorks, bend your knees not your waist. Getting low and loose looks cool to me. Who cares what you're wearing when you're shredding like a boss? I don't snowboard so people can tell me what to do or what I should be wearing.


...Then why _do_ you snowboard?

p.s this is my new favorite thread. I vote it be name changed to "slopestyle steezey sadness" and stickied.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Flavor_James86 said:


> I feel personally attacked


It's a lifestyle.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

drblast said:


> It's a lifestyle.
> View attachment 151207


"If it isn't neon, it should be on" is my life motto


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

If you aren't blinding everyone else when you step out onto the slope, you aren't doing it right.


----------



## Andy K (Feb 9, 2013)

First thing, looking good on a board has nothing to do with how fast you are going - you can quite easily get to a level where you can control the board at speed whilst still being a terrible snowboarder.

Second thing, you can usually tell if someone is 'good' just by the way they stand on their board, even when they are not moving.

In my opinion it's stance and how comfortable you look while snowboarding that makes one look or appear visually 'good'. And by stance I don't mean binding width/ angles etc, it's all to do with body positioning. I would suggest you watch some videos on stance and also find snowboarders online that you thing look good, and try to mimic their actions. Far easier to say than do, but you have to find what works for you, no two boarders are the same.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

try carving, always look cool carving, or spin 4 times in the air.


----------



## Conner R (Nov 15, 2019)

Alex-Quiv said:


> Ok, so i've been skiing for about 15 years now (im 18 rn), and i switched to snowboard about 5 years ago and i think i've gotten pretty decent at it. I'm at a point where i almost can go full speed down all the black slopes feeling comfortable and knowing that I stil have controll over the situation. The thing is though, it doesnt matter if i'm going full speed down a slope or casually calmy cruising back and forth and enjoying the run and just living out my passion for snowboarding, I LOOK LIKE A FUCKING DORK. LIke i dont know why but there are always those people who casually roam down the slope looking complete badass and just looking like they own the world either beeing the best snowboarders ever or literally new snowboarders who can barely stand up. Is it the clothing that makes someone look good? the posture? hand positioning?
> 
> I know you shouldn't give a fuck about what others think but i wouldn't mind beeing the person people thinks is fucking awsome and want to be just like. What is it from an eye of fashion that makes someone look so confident and cool? Is it the clothing or is it the body language itself? Are there typical errors that snowboarders make that is just stupid and makes riding hard and also makes them look like dork or is it just my natural body language that is fucked up? like me as a person, the position my body is standing in while roaming down the slope?
> 
> ...



Nothing looks cooler than a larger person with perfect form. Seeing that mass casually and perfect cruising down the mountain! Don’t be a Jerry unless it’s “gaper day”


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Just don’t be like those people with the most expensive gear who can’t ride for sh+t. I once rode a chair with a guy decked out in high-end outerwear with an expensive board. When we got to off-loading the chair (it was just the 2 of us), he griped that we should have sat in opposite spots because I’m goofy and he’s regular. He was worried about sitting on the “correct” side of the chair for offloading! All that money spent on gear and he hadn’t mastered getting off the lift!


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

mjayvee said:


> Just don’t be like those people with the most expensive gear who can’t ride for sh+t. I once rode a chair with a guy decked out in high-end outerwear with an expensive board. When we got to off-loading the chair (it was just the 2 of us), he griped that we should have sat in opposite spots because I’m goofy and he’s regular. He was worried about sitting on the “correct” side of the chair for offloading! All that money spent on gear and he hadn’t mastered getting off the lift!


Lol i know a guy like that, most baller outerwear, like 6 new snowboards, he rides about 2 hours a day when we go out west before tiring out, still cant set an edge worth a shit or leave the ground after riding for 5 years, but his Instagram account is full of selfies with pro boarders or pictures of the ramen he's eating at the lodge


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

mjayvee said:


> Just don’t be like those people with the most expensive gear who can’t ride for sh+t. I once rode a chair with a guy decked out in high-end outerwear with an expensive board. When we got to off-loading the chair (it was just the 2 of us), he griped that we should have sat in opposite spots because I’m goofy and he’s regular. He was worried about sitting on the “correct” side of the chair for offloading! All that money spent on gear and he hadn’t mastered getting off the lift!


This was me a few years ago learning to ride switch well. I flipped the bindings double positive on a brand new Gnu Mullair and could barely get on and off the lift. I'd never skated goofy-footed. Still could ride away clean but the chair lift hurt.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

The classic whining about the guy who buys expensive and too much stuff... Greenpeace for the win.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Forum fail, why wont gif files work correctly?


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Seems like a legit question to me. My take on it is that while you might feel in control, i am guessing that you arent as in control as you think. The invisible girlfriend arm (trailing arm looks like its wrapped around an invisible girl by your side); open shoulders, straight legs. All of them might seem innocent enough, and you can cruise down blacks doing that... but people who do this (myself included) do not have the balance and steadiness to hit a decent sized jump and stay stable in the air. Thats where i realised how shit i actually was. Then you look at the really good guys. Arms are by their sides, stance is low, shoulders in line with the board, and they can be wearing the dorkiest stuff on the mountain, and still ooze style.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I prefer to wear Abercrombie while riding, makes me look cool. Hollister socks though. Don’t fuck that up.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Wait a second you bought a giant pink board and now you’re concerned about looking like a dork? As a fellow pink boarder I change my sentiment to “deal with it” lol


A former pink boarder 5 yrs ago and the most recent turkey day


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> A former pink boarder 5 yrs ago and the most recent turkey day
> View attachment 151475


Uhh, that looks cool as hell and doesn't belong in this thread.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@wrathfuldeity Super rad! I feel like I get you now lol


----------

